# Proportionalverstärkerkarte mit ProfiNET



## Carpantier (18 September 2018)

Servus Zusammen,


Ich suche für Proportionalventile (Hydraulik) Verstärkerkarten mit ProfiNET-Schnittstelle.
Die Firma W.E.St. hat beispielsweise das PAM-199-P-PFN im "Angebot". Im Prinzip ist das schon ziemlich genau was ich suche, hätte aber gerne Alternativen.
Kennt jemand etwas Vergleichbares?


----------



## Wincctia (18 September 2018)

Hallo Carpantier, 

leider lässt du dich nicht recht aus was du vor hast welche CPU oder Entwicklungsumgebung hast.
Hier gibt es noch diverse andere Sachen meistens Reine Pwm Karten wo du Rampen selbst bilden kannst. Ich finde das halt vorallem bei Siemens Zeug immer schön das alle Parameter in der CPU gespeichert sind und so ein Baugruppen Tausch rein raus geht wieder ist. Wenn du bei den et 200 s oder et 200 so nach Pwm Modul suchst findest du was. Wir hatten hier im Forum auch schon mal eine Baugruppe von Wago die für sehr schnelle hochperformante Anwendung. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Carpantier (19 September 2018)

Servus Tia,

Primär entwickeln wir für die ET200SP. Das TM Pulse 2x24V schaut schon mal sehr interessant aus.
Leider portieren wir von Zeit zu Zeit auch Programme auf AB was den Einsatz Siemens "Spezialhardware" etwas schwierig macht. Hier wäre ein "standalone"-Gerät mit variabler (PN oder EIP) Busanbindung optimal.
Grade um das Hinterlegen der Parameter in der CPU und das anpassen Selbiger per Fernwartung geht es uns.


----------



## Wincctia (19 September 2018)

Hallo Carpantier, 

dieses Modul von Wago hat noch jemand mal verwendet bei einer Extrem Schnellen Regelung Wago Modul 750-632 ist aber Leider nicht ganz Trivial zum Einstellen hier der Treahd dazu Schnelle Regelung und Signalverarbeitung SPS Auswahl
sonst haben wir nur fertige Geschichten von Bosch Rexroth auf Analog Basis im Einsatz. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## Carpantier (19 September 2018)

Die von Rexroth (die Blauen Klötze -10V/+10V) haben wir auch im Einsatz. Wollen die aber los werden. 
Das Einstellen über die Potis ist da zu zeitraubend und hinterher kurbelt da jeder dran rum der meint er hätte Ahnung.

MfG


----------



## Wincctia (19 September 2018)

Die von Parker haben wir noch: 
http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...ERSTÄRKER+FUER+PROPORTIONAL+WEGEVENTILE&Wtky=

Ganz den linken für 2 Ventile ohne Rückführung 
sind aber nicht der Hit kann Mann per PCs einstellen also sollte ja Tauschen alter raus neuen Rein mit Parametern und Fertig sein. 
Leider verhalten sich hier die Ventile dann doch immer wieder etwas anders. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Carpantier (19 September 2018)

Parker hatte ich neulich auch. Verbindung über RS232 war Glücksache und die halbgare Software ist dauernd abgeschmiert.
Und Sollwert über Analogsignal speziell als Spannungssignal ist suboptimal, grade wenn zwischen PLC und Amp etwas Strecke liegt. 
Daher der Wunsch nach Feldbus.
Denke ich werde mir die Siemens PWM-Module mal genauer ansehen (wobei 2A pro Kanal etwas mager ist...).


----------



## Nais (19 September 2018)

...wir haben uns lange Jahre mit den Bosch-Rexroth Proportionalkarten herumgerärgert. Mittlerweile setzen
wir nur noch W.E.ST. ein, allerdings in der Ethercat- Version (PAM-199-P-ETC) und sind damit sehr zufrieden.
Die maximal 2,7A pro Kanal decken 95% unserer Anwendungsfälle ab.


----------

